# verschiedene Statistiken



## Jad31 (24. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich wollte folgendes wissen:

1. Wie kann ich eine Statistik (Zugriffsstatistik) auf meiner HP erstellen?
2. Wie kann ich eine Statistik für die Downloads erstellen?

Gibts da irgendwelche Gratisprogramme oder Codes? Arbeite momentan mit Frontpage.

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, ich hab auf meine HP ein Voting erstellt, nur wenn ich das Voting nicht in meiner HP einbinde siehts richtig aus ---> Link
Wenn ich es aber einbinde siehts zu gross aus ---> Link
Was ist da falsch? Habe einfach eine Tabelle gemacht und dann den Code der hineinkopiert.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

Gruss


----------



## ronaldo84 (24. April 2007)

Schaue dir mal dazu Google Analytics an
http://www.google.com/analytics/de-DE/ 

Brauchst dich nur mit deiner Homepage anmelden.

Manche Provider bieten schon selbst solche Dienste an. Müßtest du einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## Jad31 (25. April 2007)

ronaldo84 hat gesagt.:


> Schaue dir mal dazu Google Analytics an
> http://www.google.com/analytics/de-DE/
> 
> Brauchst dich nur mit deiner Homepage anmelden.
> ...



Ok, werde ich machen. Wie sieht es mit den verschiedenen Darstellungen an? Was stimmt da nicht


----------



## ronaldo84 (25. April 2007)

Sorry, dein zweites Problem habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Dafür wäre es gut wenn wir etwas Quellcode bekommen würde. Mit den beiden Grafiken können wir so nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Jad31 (25. April 2007)

ronaldo84 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, dein zweites Problem habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Dafür wäre es gut wenn wir etwas Quellcode bekommen würde. Mit den beiden Grafiken können wir so nicht viel anfangen.



Das wäre der Code, wo ich das Voting eingebunden habe:


```
<table width="140"  border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
              <tr>
                <td colspan="3">
				<img border="0" src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/nav_voting.JPG" width="140" height="19"></td>
              </tr>
              <tr>
                <td width="1" background="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/pixel.jpg"></td>
                <td width="138" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
                  <!--Beginn WebMart Votes--> 
<script type="text/javascript">function wml17077467(pid){breite=500; hoehe=550; wmvotes=window.open(document.voteform17077467.action+'?id=17077467&pid='+pid,'WMVotes','width='+breite+',height='+hoehe+',left='+Math.ceil(screen.width/2-breite/2)+',top='+Math.ceil((screen.height-hoehe)/2)+',scrollbars=1,resizable=1'); wmvotes.focus();}</script> <style type="text/css"> .wmvt{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:11px;color:#000000;} .wmbt{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:11px;} .wmtl{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-weight:bold;font-size:13px;color:#FFFFFF;} .wmds{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:12px;color:#000000;font-weight:bold;} A.wma:link,A.wma:visited,A.wma:hover,A.wma:active{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:12px;underline:none;text-decoration: none;color:#0000FF;} .wmtd {font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:12px;color:#000000;} </style>
<table align="center" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#EEEEEE" cellpadding="0" width="136"><tr></td><td bgcolor="#0080FF"><table cellpadding="3"><tr><td class="wmtl"><b>
	Votazione</b></td></tr></table></td>
	</tr><tr>
		<td height="2" width="136" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr><tr>
		<td width="136"><table cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tr><td height="10" colspan=2></td></tr><tr><td class="wmds" colspan=2>Che posto raggiungera l'FCL-Italia Calcio?</td></tr><tr><td class="wmtd" colspan=2></td></tr><tr><td height="10" colspan=2></td></tr><form name="voteform17077467" action="http://votes.webmart.de/v.cfm" method="GET" target="wmvotes"><input type="hidden" name="ID" value="17077467" /><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
				<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496861" onclick="wml17077467(1496861)" /></td><td height="20" width="136" class="wmtd"> 
				<p align="left">1. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496862" onclick="wml17077467(1496862)" /></td><td height="20" width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">2. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
					<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496863" onclick="wml17077467(1496863)" /></td><td height="20" width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">3. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496864" onclick="wml17077467(1496864)" /></td><td height="20" width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">4. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
					<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496865" onclick="wml17077467(1496865)" /></td><td height="20" width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">5. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496866" onclick="wml17077467(1496866)" /></td><td height="20" width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">6. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
					<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496867" onclick="wml17077467(1496867)" /></td><td height="20" width="258" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">7. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496868" onclick="wml17077467(1496868)" /></td><td height="20" width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">8. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
					<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496869" onclick="wml17077467(1496869)" /></td><td height="20" width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">9. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td height="20" width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496870" onclick="wml17077467(1496870)" /></td><td height="20" width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">10. Posto</td></tr><tr><td height="10" colspan=2></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tr><td><input type="Submit" class="wmbt" value="Vota"></td><td align="right"><script type="text/javascript">document.write('<input type="button" class="wmbt" value="Risultato" onclick="wml17077467(0)">');</script><noscript><input class="wmbt" type="submit" value="Ergebnis"></noscript></td></tr></table></td></tr></form></table></td></tr></table>
<!--Ende WebMart Votes-->
</td>
                <td width="1" background="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/pixel.jpg"></td>
              </tr>
              <tr>
                <td height="1" colspan="3" background="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/pixel.jpg"></td>
              </tr>
            </table>
```


Hier das Voting, wo es richtig angezeigt wird:


```
<body>
         <!--Beginn WebMart Votes--> 
<script type="text/javascript">function wml17077467(pid){breite=500; hoehe=550; wmvotes=window.open(document.voteform17077467.action+'?id=17077467&pid='+pid,'WMVotes','width='+breite+',height='+hoehe+',left='+Math.ceil(screen.width/2-breite/2)+',top='+Math.ceil((screen.height-hoehe)/2)+',scrollbars=1,resizable=1'); wmvotes.focus();}</script> <style type="text/css"> .wmvt{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:11px;color:#000000;} .wmbt{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:11px;} .wmtl{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-weight:bold;font-size:13px;color:#FFFFFF;} .wmds{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:12px;color:#000000;font-weight:bold;} A.wma:link,A.wma:visited,A.wma:hover,A.wma:active{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:12px;underline:none;text-decoration: none;color:#0000FF;} .wmtd {font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:12px;color:#000000;} </style>
<table align="center" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#EEEEEE" cellpadding="0" width="136"><tr></td><td bgcolor="#0080FF"><table cellpadding="3"><tr><td class="wmtl"><b>
	Votazione</b></td></tr></table></td>
	</tr><tr>
		<td height="2" width="136" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr><tr>
		<td width="136"><table cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tr><td height="10" colspan=2></td></tr><tr><td class="wmds" colspan=2>Che posto raggiungera l'FCL-Italia Calcio?</td></tr><tr><td class="wmtd" colspan=2></td></tr><tr><td height="10" colspan=2></td></tr><form name="voteform17077467" action="http://votes.webmart.de/v.cfm" method="GET" target="wmvotes"><input type="hidden" name="ID" value="17077467" /><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
				<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496861" onclick="wml17077467(1496861)" /></td><td width="136" class="wmtd"> 
				<p align="left">1. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496862" onclick="wml17077467(1496862)" /></td><td width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">2. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
					<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496863" onclick="wml17077467(1496863)" /></td><td width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">3. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496864" onclick="wml17077467(1496864)" /></td><td width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">4. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
					<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496865" onclick="wml17077467(1496865)" /></td><td width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">5. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496866" onclick="wml17077467(1496866)" /></td><td width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">6. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
					<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496867" onclick="wml17077467(1496867)" /></td><td width="258" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">7. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496868" onclick="wml17077467(1496868)" /></td><td width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">8. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#EEEEEE">
					<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496869" onclick="wml17077467(1496869)" /></td><td width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">9. Posto</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#DDDDDD">
					<td width="20" valign="middle" align="center"><input type="radio" name="PID" value="1496870" onclick="wml17077467(1496870)" /></td><td width="136" class="wmtd"> 
					<p align="left">10. Posto</td></tr><tr><td height="10" colspan=2></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%"><tr><td><input type="Submit" class="wmbt" value="Vota"></td><td align="right"><script type="text/javascript">document.write('<input type="button" class="wmbt" value="Risultato" onclick="wml17077467(0)">');</script><noscript><input class="wmbt" type="submit" value="Ergebnis"></noscript></td></tr></table></td></tr></form></table></td></tr></table>
<!--Ende WebMart Votes-->
</body>
```

Bei einem ist es in Table eingebunden, beim anderen einfach zwischen Body.


----------



## Maik (26. April 2007)

Hi,

erweiter mal das Stylesheet mit der folgenden Regel:


```
<style type="text/css"> 
.wmvt{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:11px;color:#000000;} 
.wmbt{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:11px;} 
.wmtl{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-weight:bold;font-size:13px;color:#FFFFFF;} 
.wmds{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:12px;color:#000000;font-weight:bold;} 
A.wma:link,A.wma:visited,A.wma:hover,A.wma:active{font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:12px;underline:none;text-decoration: none;color:#0000FF;} 
.wmtd {font-family:Verdana,Arial,Geneva;font-size:12px;color:#000000;}
form, p { margin:0; }
</style>
```


----------



## Jad31 (26. April 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> erweiter mal das Stylesheet mit der folgenden Regel:
> 
> ...



Hallo. Hat leider nicht geklappt!  weiss echt nicht wieso das so ist.


----------



## Maik (26. April 2007)

Bei mir funktioniert's in allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Browsern einwandfrei und führt zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis, dass sich die Abstände der einzelnen "Voting-Punkte" zueinander verringern.


----------



## Jad31 (26. April 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir funktioniert's in allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Browsern einwandfrei und führt zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis, dass sich die Abstände der einzelnen "Voting-Punkte" zueinander verringern.



Hmm, komisch.Ich kann sonst mal meine seite angeben: http://jad31.kilu.de/
Da könnt ihr mal schauen was nicht klappt.


----------



## Maik (26. April 2007)

Ich kann da in keinem der drei eingebundenen Stylesheets die empfohlene CSS-Regel entdecken.


----------



## Jad31 (26. April 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann da in keinem der drei eingebundenen Stylesheets die empfohlene CSS-Regel entdecken.



Ich hatte sie eingebunden aber es hatte sich nichts getan. Ich kann es aber nochmals machen, moment....

So, habs drinne, gleich am Anfang des Codes.

Heee? Jetzt hat es geklappt!  
Aber als ich die Seite nur von meinem Ordner aus geöffent hatte, war das nicht der Fall. Wieso eigentlich


----------



## Maik (26. April 2007)

Bei mir sieht's jetzt wie gewünscht aus - siehe Anhang.

Vermutlich hast du noch nicht den Browser-Cache geleert.


----------



## Jad31 (29. April 2007)

Hallo.

Da bin ich wieder. Ich hatte noch 4 Fragen.

Die erste: Ich möchte das Design das ich gewählt habe, als Standard behalten. Wenn ich dann auf die oberen Reiter klicke, sollte das Design beibehaltet werden, aber der Text im Content sollte ein anderer sein. Ich habe das zuerst so gelöst, dass ich einfach meine erste Seite (Home) kopiert habe und dann einfach ein anderer Name gegeben habe. Doch jedes Mal wenn ich in Frontpage etwas an der Homeseite oder einer anderen Seite etwas ändere, wird das automatisch von allen anderen auch übernommen. (egal ob es jetzt in Home, Sponsor etc ist) wie kann ich das ändern, dass jede Seite unabhängig ist?

Das zweite ist ein kleines Grafikproblem: Zu unterst an der Seite sollte noch ein Balken angezeigt werden, was aber bei Firefox nicht gezeigt wird. Was kann ich dagegen machen

Meine dritte Frage: Das Design sieht mit dem Internet Explorer föllig anderst (alles verschoben, also richtig scheusslich) im Gegensatz zu Firefox. Was muss ich da ändern?

Und noch die letzte Frage: Die Downloads klappen nicht auf meiner Webseite. Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, auch wenn ich alles genauso gemacht habe, wie bei Downloadcounters beschrieben war. Was ist da falsch

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten.

Gruss Jad31


----------



## Maik (1. Mai 2007)

Hi!


Zu Frontpage und den nötigen Einstellungen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich das Programm nicht nutze.


Von welchem unteren Balken sprichst du? Etwa http://jad31.kilu.de/images/bottom1024.jpg? Der wird bei mir im Firefox angezeigt.


Hier empfehle ich dir, zunächst mal das Markup zu validieren, denn unter den 82 Fehlermeldungen finden sich auch einige bzgl. der eingesetzten Tabelle - siehe Result for http://jad31.kilu.de/ - W3C Markup Validator.


Ich konnte alle verfügbaren Downloads ohne Fehlermeldungen herunterladen.


----------



## Jad31 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Also zu 2, ich konnte es dann beheben und es wurde mir auch angezeigt.
Zu 3. soll ich nun alle Fehler beheben und dann schauen wie es aussieht und ob es wieder irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen entstehen?
Zu 4. bei mir ist es so, dass es das Bild im iframe öffnet anstatt es direkt zu downloaden. Wenn ich aber das Bild in einer .zip Datei packe, erst dann öffnet sich in Firefox das Downladfenster, das meinte ich.


----------

